# Band suche



## Lealein (26. September 2013)

Hii,

Ich suche eine Band, wo gescreamt wird aber eine weibliche Vocal Stimme ist. 

Also ich kenne The Agonist und Foreground Eclipse mit weiblichen Vocals, aber so richtig hohe Vocals wie bei diesem Lied:

Watashi Opening

falls wer eine Band kennt wäre cool wen mir wer was vorschlagen könnte


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. September 2013)

Straight Line Stitch.


----------



## Lealein (26. September 2013)

Klingt nicht schlecht die Band ist mir aber etwas zu tief :o


----------



## coroc (26. September 2013)

Vielleicht Shadowside?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. September 2013)

Tja, sonst kenne ich nur welche mit Growling, aber ohne (weiblichen) Gesang - oder eben anders herum: Nightwish, Arch Enemy...


----------



## Lealein (26. September 2013)

Arch Enemy kenne ich aber ist nicht so meins und Nightwish ist auch nicht das was ich suche^^

Shadowside ist ebenfalls nicht so meine Art sry :/


----------



## Thallassa (26. September 2013)

Die Kleine von Flyleaf kreischt gerne mal, aber richtige Scream-Vox sind das nicht.
Alternativ Arkona, wobei das eher lächerliches gegrowle auf russisch ist (War auf nem Konzert und hab die live gesehen, ich  lag die ersten 10 Minuten lachend auf der Tribüne xD )

Oder wenn du weibermetal mit Gekreische magst:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WCD7AxSUyw



Sorry, mehr fällt mir nicht ein. Es GAB definitiv ne Band die häufig weibliche Scream-Vox verwendete, aber der Name will mir gerade beim besten Willen nicht einfallen =/


----------



## Lealein (26. September 2013)

Flyleaf kenn ich schon und gefällt mir eigentlich ist aber wie gesagt nicht das was ich suche :/

Babymetal ist cool, nur fehlt mir der scream dort^^

Aber sonst gefällt mir das sehr


----------



## benTi1985 (26. September 2013)

Hör dir mal "May The Silence Fail" an. Vielleicht is das was für dich.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B73AKNQ6hjI

Is übrigens ne deutsche Band 
Dabei sind Zwei Mädels: Eine fürs growling und eine für den Gesang.


----------



## Lealein (26. September 2013)

Nope ist auch nicht so meines (ich bin so verdammt heikel :O)


----------



## Deeron (26. September 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeC1Ueqzfes Finde ich nicht schlecht


----------



## Lealein (26. September 2013)

Ja sowas habe ich gesucht  der screamo Sänger erinnert mich an IBlali ._.

Ist diese Band generell so? Oder nur das eine Lied?


----------



## Deeron (26. September 2013)

Die band ist generell so. Hab die entweder letztes oder vorletztes Jahr aufm WOA geserhen und ich muss sagen, dass sie auch live überzeugen.

Freut mich, richtig getroffen zu haben ^^


----------



## Lealein (26. September 2013)

So hab nochwas im zusammenhang mit der Band gefunden, was mir auch gefällt zwar keine Screams aber mir gefällt es dennoch sehr:

Blood Stain Child - Stargazer (HD) - YouTube


----------



## Deeron (26. September 2013)

Dann hau ich mal noch das raus:

omega lithium - YouTube

sonic syndicate - YouTube


----------



## Lealein (26. September 2013)

Sonic Syndicate kenne ich schon und gefällt mir sehr^^



omega lithium ist ja mehr industrial und gothic, das ist nicht so meins, aber mit sonic Syndicate warst du schon richtig^^ 

Ich mag auch Soilwork :o


----------



## Deeron (26. September 2013)

ICh grübel mal im Bett weiter ^^ ist nicht ganz so meine Musikrichtung, von daher muss ich da echt überlegen. Gehe eher so in die Richtung NWBHW bzw True und Power-Metal.


----------



## Lealein (26. September 2013)

ich bin etwas selstam was musik angeht, aber ich suche schon ähnliche Bands ab, die meisten jedoch sind Gothic metal und das gefällt mri garnicht^^

Und danke fürs mitgrübeln


----------



## winner961 (26. September 2013)

Power Metal auch was dann z.B. manowar oder sabaton


----------



## Lealein (26. September 2013)

Ich suche eher mehr sowas:

We Are The Emergency - The Grass Is Greener On Our Side - YouTube

nur mit weiblichen Vocals


----------



## meiro (27. September 2013)

Vielleicht _I Wrestled A Bear Once_.... :

You Know That Ain't Them Dogs' Real Voices


----------



## Lealein (28. September 2013)

das ist mir doch schon zu arg xD

東方 Loli Metalcore - Avatar of woe - YouTube

sowas auch nur Klingen die meisten leider gleich und es gibt auch wenige Lieder die mir wirklich gefallen


----------

